# First Permit



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Niiice, first and a very good sized one at that!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that fish is a beast nice job


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats awesome!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

BEAST!!! Way to go!!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow! That's a linebacker right there! The only way to impress more is to tell us you caught it on fly.


----------



## Jose_Arias (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks [email protected] Thingfish: I wish I had caught it on fly. He ate a live crab.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Hell of a fish. Way to go, CONGRATS!!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

beautiful fish... congrats!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats! Very nice 1st!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> Thanks [email protected] Thingfish: I wish I had caught it on fly. He ate a live crab.


Great fish! I'm a rabid Fly Fisher and I don't care if you hand lined it, that's a nice catch.

Swamp


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

Great catch. Now retire 

Where do you fish out of??


----------



## andrez109 (Jul 10, 2010)

sweet fish brotha! i know that boat "satori" wayne knows these permit!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great stuff, Jose!
Beastly permit!!!!

congrats on the first red on fly as well!


----------

